
Medieval Bargain Books - Petiver
http://medievalbooks.nl/2015/05/22/medieval-bargain-books/
======
marincounty
I love books. I love all books. I am especially fond of rare books, and first
editions. I think books and their dust jackets are a thing of beauty. I just
picked up a 1st edition copy of Carrie, someone discarded. The dust jacket is
fair, but come on--it is still a thing of beauty on so many levels? 90% of my
collection is non-fiction. I started to accumulate books before the Internet--
thinking, I'm tired of going to the library, and who doesn't need a library in
order to get through life, especially if you are the type of person who is
forced be a DIYer(in my case poor, and I knew I would have to fix problems
myself), or have a wide range of interests?

That said, if I was coming up today--I wouldn't have all these books. I can
get most of the information online. I now am going to have to part with these
books eventually in order to lighten my load. I will keep two boxes of non-
fiction, and most of of 1st editions, if possible, and all my Horology books.

The used book business is dead, which I find sad. I really enjoy looking
through used book stores, but where I live, the used book stores had to close
down. I don't know how used book stores stay in business with these rents. I
do donate to good independent used book stores--not Goodwill(I can't figure
out what that nonprofit really does, and just who is really benefitting?
(Goodwill--keep your employees employed longer than one year, if the person
can't find a job. You know the employees I'm talking about. I know you have
the money to carry these people. We have bought your overpriced products for
years? I know what your regional managers make, and it seems unfair?)

If I had an empty store front, and I really didn't need the money; I would
give a low long term lease to the right individual, if they wanted to open a
used book store. It would be an honor.

I used to be one of those guy's who fiercely defended a physical book, but
have changed my mind for the most part. There are a few instances where a
physical book is preferred over the electronic edition in my little world. One
area is automotive. If you work on you own automobile, buy a factory service
manual for that year of auto you are working on. (My father got me into this
habit, and it was great advice.)

Way off topic--sorry--I probally need therapy?

------
ngoede
Given how much manual skilled labor was involved in producing books back then
it doesn't surprise me that there was a secondary used market.

~~~
GabrielF00
The parchment was also extremely expensive. The labor for someone to hand-copy
the manuscript cost 36 shillings, but the parchment cost 6 shillings 9 pence
(6.75 shillings).

~~~
jwdunne
That was interesting. Looking at the amount of time involved, I can see why.
To make parchment, an animal hide has to be limed, which is an eighteen hour
process to start with, scraped and then dried at room temperature under
tension.

------
javajosh
It's fascinating how a penciled-in price actually adds (greatly!) to the value
of the manuscript when sold now.

BTW anyone know of an inexpensive source for parchment?

